

How to Shine As an Introvert in the Business World - EverGonzalez
http://www.outliermagazine.co/shine-introvert-business-world/

======
dnt404-1
the whole dichotomy of introversion-extroversion needs to be scraped! an
individual is more than capable of being either an introvert/extrovert
depending upon the situation, the context, and the other interacting agents.

~~~
paulhauggis
Well, if we did that, we couldn't have articles that glorify being an
Introvert.

I remember an article a few months ago about "special treatment" of introvert
employees..such as "not having too many meetings" because introverts feel
drained from social situations.

It's ridiculous.

~~~
dnt404-1
its rather sad too - in articles, introversion is glorified, while in real
life, it is quite the opposite.

